

Ask HN: How to get funding for trading  - fel

Thera are VCs and Angels for startup founders but can quants get funds as easy as hackers ?
======
HockeyPlayer
There are plenty of firms who will stake quants, the amount of the profits
they take varies. If you have enough money to handle your losses and just use
them for margin, you'll keep 80% or more.

Search for prop fund incubators and quant fund backers.

